# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Σταντ-παιχνιδότοποι. >  Απλά σταντ εκπαίδευσης

## Blackholesun

Ενα κλασσικο τυπικο σταντ που εφτιαξα για σοβαροφανες εμφανιση   ::

----------


## oasis

δυο πολυ απλα σταντς[attachment=0:5nhws25k]1.jpg[/attachment:5nhws25k]

----------

